# Hazard Relay



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone know where the hazard relay is on a 2010 Fiat 180 multijet or anywhere we can get a wiring diagram for our vehicle. (Rapido 9066df)
With regards to my earlier post about the RHS indicator being stuck on - a friend of ours thinks it may be something to do with the hazard relay.

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's more likely to be the indicator stalk broken internally, give it a some harsh waggling, but not so you break it.

To double check does it flash with the key out, as your hazards should do, but not the indicators.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It ca be very difficult to diagnose these type of faults from afar.

take this example from a BMW forum:

Q. "My nearside front indicator bulb has been constantly on since yesterday...it still flashes when I indicate as expected, but otherwise it stays on". 

A. Your passenger-side sidelight will have a blown bulb. The indicator takes over that function for safety reasons. Get a new bulb & all should be well.

Response: you're dead right! 

Thank you very much for the advice! All sorted now!


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for replies:

Kev_n_Liz:- no it doesn't flash with the key out just a constant light.

rayc:- no blown bulbs - all working as they should (apart from front RHS of course) 

We think it could be related to Strikeback t alarm as it stuck on when we de-activated the alarm and now the hazard lights won't flash when re-setting which they usually do - though the hazards work when you press the button.

Graham


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

travelsRus said:


> Thanks for replies:
> 
> Kev_n_Liz:- no it doesn't flash with the key out just a constant light.
> 
> ...


 I guess the next thing to do then is disconnect the strikeback alarm from the indicator circuit to eliminate that as the cause?


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Rayc - our electrical experience is at the re-wiring of a three pin plug level so may have to bring in the 'Big Guns!'

Chris


----------

